# MacBook - Festplatte gelöscht - Und jetzt?



## Daniel007 (20. Mai 2013)

*MacBook - Festplatte gelöscht - Und jetzt?*

Hallo zusammen,

weil ich mein Macbook gerne verkaufen möchte, habe ich gerade die Festplatte über CMD+R gelöscht.

Nur wie bekomme ich jetzt das Betriebssystem wieder drauf?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## imdv (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: MacBook - Festplatte gelöscht - Und jetzt?*

Betriebssystemsdvd rein, von DVD booten und neuinstallieren.


----------



## labecula (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: MacBook - Festplatte gelöscht - Und jetzt?*

-gelöscht-


----------



## Sebastian95 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: MacBook - Festplatte gelöscht - Und jetzt?*

Die Alt Taste beim Hochfahren drücken. Da müsste dann neu installieren stehen. Es brauch dann aber Eine Internetverbindung um das OSX runter zu laden. Oder du musst mal im OSX Dientsprogranm kucken.


----------

